# ankle weights?



## billz015 (Apr 25, 2006)

I've heard good things about ankle weights as far as most sports go, but I'm curious, will they work for golf? I hearing that they improve your game in sports like basketball and football, but those involve more contact and such. Golf is a game of precision and skill, so will ankle weights help or be a hindrance?


----------



## canadian_husker (Apr 24, 2006)

come on? are you serious? what is up with these topics


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Although I wont be as blunt as CH above me, I honestly dont see the point in using these.

What would you gain? Apart from being extra tired.

I suppose you could argue that after a while it would increase base fitness, but playing regular golf should sort that out naturally anyway.

I dont see how it could improve anything for you though.


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

My dad blames his knee problems on them cause it make it extra easy to Hyperextend your knees.


----------



## Mea92 (May 19, 2006)

I agree that they would not add anything to your skill level. I suppose they would make you use up more calories if you were trying to use golf as a fitness activity. Of course, if you practice a lot, you will get better and burn more calories.


----------



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

This is the first time I heard ankle weights being connected to golf.


----------

